# Aircraft of World War 1 on eBay



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2017)

Albatros DV, Souilly, Seine-et-Marne, France, 1918

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2017)

*Hans-Joachim Buddecke* (22 August 1890 – 10 March 1918) was a German flying ace in World War I, credited with thirteen victories. He was the third ace, after Max Immelmann and Oswald Boelcke, to earn the Blue Max





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pour_le_Mérite


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2017)

Pfalz D.III, 1917


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2017)

Spad

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2017)

Nieuport biplane fighter N3585, France, December 1917


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2017)

Nieuport Bébé fighter biplane, 1914

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2017)

Bristol Scout 1914

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 22, 2017)

Great pics. I always liked the Bristol Scout - quite a pretty aeroplane IMHO.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 22, 2017)

They are all great to see! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 22, 2017)

Some very good clarity on some of those pics.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 22, 2017)

The only planes that I can really understand why/how they can fly... awesome pics


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2017)

Notice the SPAD


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2017)

Albatros D II


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 22, 2017)

Re Posts #14 and #15 - Great collection of pics. The 2 photos of Georges Guynemer's SPAD 'Vieux Charles' are most interesting (to me, at least). I did build the Airfix kit of his aircraft many, many moons ago. 

I also like the Caudron at Post #14. I love the original Caudron airframe they have in the NASM Udvar Hazy Center - real "Stop the Pigeon" Dastardly and Muttley stuff.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2017)

More great pics!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2017)

I will make threads per manufactures as in the ww2 part . Easier to manage and find back when wanted.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2017)




----------

